# Overdrive media console and omc detect object error



## besharpone (Dec 13, 2008)

This must be a tough one since it had been posted in the past but never got any responses.

*Over Drive Media Console problem* 
When I try to use it on Windows Vista, I get and error that says "unable to create the 'OMC detect' object". When I tried to do that using Over Drive Media, I got an error that says "unable to create the 'OMC detect' object used to get version information(invalid class string).

I tried the security upgrade both in the Overdrive Media Console and Windows Media Player and get the same error.

I have already done the upgrade bit from the Microsoft site, did a complete uninstall, including the cleaning the Registry, with one exception...there a couple of entries pertaining to the "OMC Detect Object" that refused to be removed, even when I attempted to do so both in safe mode and as the administrator.

It worked fine before I re-formatted my hard drive. I also used the Windows File and Settings Transfer tool to move some of the current setting back to the computer after I re-formatted it. I think that may have something to do with it since the computer ID would have changed after the re-format and maybe that causing some DRM security issues.

That is just a logical guess. I really don't know what is going on since it worked just fine prior to the re-format.


----------



## bc54 (Dec 28, 2008)

I spent a full day of installing, uninstalling, reinstalling Overdrive Media Console, and trying all the various "solutions" posted on various support sites (deleting DRM folder, manually installing DRM in Windows Media, cleaning registry entries, etc., etc.).

Finally I found a solution that actually worked first time and cleared everything up. I don't fully understand all the intricacies of what is being done using the SubInACL utility, but be sure to follow the steps outlined at this site exactly (be sure to notice step # 6, which I almost overlooked; also be sure to run the command prompt as "administrator"). I hope this will work for you also. Many thanks and credit to Aaron Stebner for posting this solution that clears up this sort of problem:

http://blogs.msdn.com/astebner/archive/2006/09/04/739820.aspx

FYI, I am running Windows Vista64 on a quad-core desktop. Even though Aaron says this procedure will take "a few minutes", it actually took at least 6 hours on my system as 4+ million registry entries were examined.


----------

